# Military electrician Certifications?



## Foestauf (Jan 5, 2011)

You should defiantly take the military route. 
If electric is your thing you will be with the engineers in the carpenter shop.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother is Marine and I always wanted to join after seeing him graduate bootcamp the change I seen in him was amazing but then in high school I went to tech high ftor 2 years of electrical construction and wanted a career in that then I realized I could put them both together. I only planned on doing one tour in the military unless I love it.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*Yuppers....*

All services offer the U.S. Military Apprenticeship Program. (USMAP) Credit hours for tasks related to numerous trades are shown and enrollees get a Dept. Of Labor certificate of completion when the course that they enroll in is complete. Link is here:https://usmap.cnet.navy.mil/usmapss/static/usmap.jsp
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Join the Navy, become a Gunnersmate, enjoy the view and have some fun. 

Being a Gunnersmate exposes you to trouble shooting and how everything comes together. 

Use your benefits for schooling when you get out and continue life. 

Say Hi to Mama Rosa in Naples.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you right now I have a overnight maintnence job at walmart and I just wanna get a start in my electrical career. Speaking of that there is a waterheater where we keep all our cleaning supplys and tools and the wiring was exposed and this kid is mixing cleaner with chemicals in it over top the waterheater like a dumbass and spills in down in the wires it started smoking and throwing sparks and the manager comes back and says we can't shut it off there won't be no hot water I kinds of thinking there might not be a store if you don't thank god nothing happened


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

As far as I know, not one bit of military training counts towards an apprenticeship or license in my area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> As far as I know, not one bit of military training counts towards an apprenticeship or license in my area.


They give you some credit just not all of your time.
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=ocaterm...=dpl_boards_el_cmr_237cmr1300&csid=Eoca#13.14
*13.14: Military Education and Work Experience*

(1) Applicants for licensure as an electrician or systems person who qualify as a veteran as defined in M.G.L. c. 4, § 7, clause forty-third and have obtained education instruction and work experience while serving in the armed services shall submit a breakdown of such instruction and experience on discharge papers (currently forms DD214 and DD215).
(2) Documentation of experience or instruction obtained while serving in the armed services shall be submitted on military stationary. Such documentation shall include a statement that states that "This certifies that the subject individual has worked as (indicating the title of the position) performing (indicate the specific work performed) in accordance with the provisions of the (National Electrical Code or International Electrical Code) for the period (date of commencement) to (date of completion).
Top​ *13.15: Aircraft or Shipboard Electricians and Merchant Marines Strikers*

(1) Education instruction and work experience gained while acting in the capacity of an aircraft or shipboard electrician or as a Merchant Marine Striker may be considered by the Board, and may receive the following maximum credit clock hours of work and education required by 237 CMR 13.00:(a) Work Experience: No more than 2,000 clock hours of work experience credit.
(b) Education: No more than 150 clock hours of education credit.​Top​ *13.16: Military Construction or Base Maintenance Electricians*

(1) Education instruction and work experience gained while supervised in military construction work or base maintenance such instruction and experience may be considered by the Board, and may receive the following maximum credit clock hours of instruction and work experience required by 237 CMR 13.00:(a) Work Experience: No more than 50% credit of total work experience clock hours up to a maximum of two years or 4000 clock hours of experience.
(b) Education Clock Hours: No more than 300 clock hours of education​


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

kdoyle201192 said:


> OK so I have 2 years of the ABC apprenticeship down and two to go but I have no on the job hours I need. I was wondering what certifications military electricians get and if you could count that as on the Job hours when you get out? Has anybody came from being a military electrician to civilian electrician or know somebody who has? I just wanna know if it would futher my electrical career any faster since I can't find a job and then get out and have experience. Thank you for your time


Our trade requires OJT. I do not know of any situation where you can just show up with a piece of paper and expect anything more than a chipping hammer or shovel. 
You will have to be a productive member of a work crew or the contractor cannot make money off of you.
The construction business and the military only have tattoos in common.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

BBQ said:


> As far as I know, not one bit of military training counts towards an apprenticeship or license in my area.


Unions do not honor military service and experience for sure. And as far as the "license" no, you have to take the test. However it is a DOL approved apprenticeship recognizing the hours that a service member performed in their field. As far as IBEW goes, they only recognize what they "give" you. That is why so many experienced former servicemembers say screw the Unions. We did our time as go-fers, peons, etc.. and to go right back to the bottom of the dookie heap is not something a lot of us would put up with.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I really don't want union. I like residential that's the hands on I have and loved it not so great with bending pipe


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kdoyle201192 said:


> Well I really don't want union. I like residential that's the hands on I have and loved it not so great with bending pipe


Remember bending pipe is easy it just takes lots of practice.

Commercial work is just like residential it is just bigger and different wiring methods and tons of different types of equipment to install.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Unions do not honor military service and experience for sure. And as far as the "license" no, you have to take the test. However it is a DOL approved apprenticeship recognizing the hours that a service member performed in their field. As far as IBEW goes, they only recognize what they "give" you. That is why so many experienced former servicemembers say screw the Unions. We did our time as go-fers, peons, etc.. and to go right back to the bottom of the dookie heap is not something a lot of us would put up with.


I was able to clep my first year of my JATC due to my military A school. Where do you get your information??


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

From the union steward at an orlando contractor. Also from my Dad's experience. Me 20years of electrical/electronics, no dice. Dad, 10 years as an electrician nope. Nada, zip, zilch, zero. You want in they told me, you go thru process like all new guys. no credit for hours, none for school. funny thing is, when dad got promoted to forman at ec he worked for, IBEW lu guy came to him, offered him a buy in if he would salt the company.. Told them to get bent.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Our trade requires OJT. I do not know of any situation where you can just show up with a piece of paper and expect anything more than a chipping hammer or shovel.
> You will have to be a productive member of a work crew or the contractor cannot make money off of you.
> The construction business and the military only have tattoos in common.


Well yeah as long as your a registered apprentice and log your hours. I know with the ABC apprenticeship you can switch companies. I'm still getting trained and still working so it would only make since to have them hours count


----------



## cornyashell (Apr 21, 2011)

Just got my ec license in CA. I qualified with 4 years and college credit all from being a navy electrician. I am an elevator mechanic and run an as an ec on the side. But I cannot compete with electricians who have worked in the field outside the military, I just don't have the field exp. but the Navy did make me a troubleshooter, just a little inexp. at pipe bending and major switchgear. I'm more of a troubleshooter at control systems and thats all from the Navy. Its the way to go, plus you'll be be serving your country.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Your best bet is getting a job with your government , federal, state or local.


----------



## kdoyle201192 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I'd like to say thanks to everyone for responding and a special thank you to those who served!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Our trade requires OJT. I do not know of any situation where you can just show up with a piece of paper and expect anything more than a chipping hammer or shovel.
> You will have to be a productive member of a work crew or the contractor cannot make money off of you.
> The construction business and the military only have tattoos in common.


 what did you do in the military?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

what about joining the navy and becoming a CE with the seabees?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> what about joining the navy and becoming a CE with the seabees?


We build, we fight, we party all night! :boxing::drink::drink::boxing:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jmohl said:


> Unions do not honor military service and experience for sure. And as far as the "license" no, you have to take the test. However it is a DOL approved apprenticeship recognizing the hours that a service member performed in their field. As far as IBEW goes, they only recognize what they "give" you. That is why so many experienced former servicemembers say screw the Unions. We did our time as go-fers, peons, etc.. and to go right back to the bottom of the dookie heap is not something a lot of us would put up with.


Sorry but IBEW AND NECA are very veteran friendly. 

http://www.viceforvets.org/Veterans_In_Construction_Electrical/VICE_Home.html for one helmets to hard hats for another. Quit a few IBEW local are veteran friendly and have excelerated programs to get them in.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> We build, we fight, we party all night! :boxing::drink::drink::boxing:


I don't know about building or fighting but gambling and drinking they have down pat.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

I was an electrican in the military for 4 years and all of that time applied toward my license. This is in Florida.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I work with ex navy guys . They seem to have a good handle on things and excellent troubleshooters. However when it comes theory the military teaches hole flow rather than electron flow and it makes some of their explanations seem backward. None the less they do a good job.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Got my start in electricity thru BEE in the navy. I was a TM (torpedoman) that helped me place 1st in the JATC program the first two years. Plus the travel and experience was excellent.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Service Call said:


> Got my start in electricity thru BEE in the navy. I was a TM (torpedoman) that helped me place 1st in the JATC program the first two years. Plus the travel and experience was excellent.


I was a TM (surface) on my first tour and shipped over to GM (MK 42 mount) on my second. 
The GM A & C schools were alot better then the TM. But they both trained well and I learned troubleshooting really well. 
The Navy teaches a person to think & act on their own.


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Join the Air Force! We go through tech school longer then all the other branches, and were still the only service to maintain our bases. I've been in five years, and I have had a great time. I know if you come in with experience you can test out of going to tech school. I hope some of my time helps me get in to an apprenticeship when I get out.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

kdoyle201192 said:


> OK so I have 2 years of the ABC apprenticeship down and two to go but I have no on the job hours I need. I was wondering what certifications military electricians get and if you could count that as on the Job hours when you get out? Has anybody came from being a military electrician to civilian electrician or know somebody who has? I just wanna know if it would futher my electrical career any faster since I can't find a job and then get out and have experience. Thank you for your time


Yes you get actual time credit spent serving in the military as a electrician towards civilian electrician time needed meaning you skip years in civilian electricians school like ABC school .

Because they teach you in the military more about electric theory and hands on electrical work during your time then ABC or any Union school could ever .

Right now join listen to me if your not planing to go to college do it now .

If you have the smarts they will pay for your education even later when you get out in full join .

But its you choice good luck plus you get to see the world ex Navy EM!

I see someone posted that the unions dont accept military electricians time in the trade . 


Thats a good sales pitch for the union we dont accept these folks coming back from war there going to digg ditches even if they have worked in the trade 4 years .

Nice public statement for the electricians coming back home !


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Yes you get actual time credit spent serving in the military as a electrician towards civilian electrician time needed meaning you skip years in civilian electricians school like ABC school .
> 
> Because they teach you in the military more about electric theory and hands on electrical work during your time then ABC or any Union school could ever .
> 
> ...


That was someone that was wrong. Almost all of the IBEW locals have helmet to hardhat programs.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> That was someone that was wrong. Almost all of the IBEW locals have helmet to hardhat programs.


It makes me wonder sometimes whats posted here .

And if these guys are really union or not .

Is this just Florida and not in your state because the unions are not strong here ?



And i wonder if there actually electricians in the field or they just come on to impress us with there lack of this trade or union rules .

I dont think that the union would myself they really need all the help they can get right now and this would be a bad public statement to get out .

I know ABC school gives credit for years of service .

But i think its the same folks who bitch about spelling or put down folks who do actual electrical work and dont like it when we share it .

They have nothing to offer to the forum but post trash or complain about others posts mostly negative thinking because they really dont do electrical work they just talk about what they do .

Ill bet that some never even served in the military just talk .

Take care thanks for that nice to know you union guys are doing the right thing up in Mich.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I work with ex navy guys . They seem to have a good handle on things and excellent troubleshooters. However when it comes theory the military teaches hole flow rather than electron flow and it makes some of their explanations seem backward. None the less they do a good job.


Actually, it depends on when you served whether you were taught hole flow of electron. I enlisted in "84 and in BEE and FC"A" was taught electron flow. Some of the guys that went thru before were taught hole flow and I don't know what they're teaching now. As far as helmets to hardhats, it was just getting started when I retired. I had thought about getting out, getting the j-card and picking up my old man's business again but 1.) no statewide j-card and as a matter of fact, my county doesn't have one either...2.) When I talked to a union guy who was working on base, he told me in no uncertain terms, yeah, your experience will help you, but you ain't getting no time taken off of your hours for class or ojt. How they do it now? no idea.... like I posted before, I was discouraged when I tried and my Dad was too when he tried (back in the 60's). The IBEW may have gotten more friendly to vets but at this point in my life/career, it would be a huge step back to go thru their apprenticeship. I have steadily progressed in pay and experience in the industrial side of things and can't see myself roping houses or hanging pipe day in day out....:no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Yes you get actual time credit spent serving in the military as a electrician towards civilian electrician time needed meaning you skip years in civilian electricians school like ABC school .!


It really depends on each local areas rules. 

Harry posted the rules for MA above, the short version is that no matter how much military time you have it will only count for up to half of the required on the job time and up to half of the school time.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The unions definitely look favorably toward military experience. Like one post said it helped him get the #1 spot in the apprenticeship program. We have had business managers and agents that were ex-military. We have a military committee that helps organize drives to gather stuff for shipment over seas, as well as volunteer work for military families here. I have worked with a lot of ex military guys. I know they wanted to do something to offset the pay difference for guys that went over to Iraq and Afghanistan, I don't know what happened with that.

I don’t know if it will take time off of the apprenticeship program here in NJ. But I have worked with guys that were sent out to work above there rate as long as they could pull it off with experience. Example 1st year apprentice going to school sent out as a 3rd year apprentice. But you would still do 5 years of school. 

I would think it would be a good option until work picked up around here.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It really depends on each local areas rules.
> 
> Harry posted the rules for MA above, the short version is that no matter how much military time you have it will only count for up to half of the required on the job time and up to half of the school time.



Well i agree with that statement i went to ABC school and the GI bill paid me monthly for 2 years after that it stopped.

They pay for two years for a trade or tech school only .

It paid for my car payments !

I got my JR card two years into ABC school time credit towards time in trade two years plus one year of school and working for a contractor .

But thats 40 plus years ago not sure what happens today .

Funny but my instructor said hey whats going on , i said the bennys ran out iam out sorry but iam gone .

Plus i could sleep through ohms law and basic theory and just take the weekly tests lots of fun .

We would smoke pot before class so it was a good time during the lessons .

To me ABC school for a ex military electrician is a waste of time and money .

More rules to spend and waste more dollars.

Its more of a code thing good but you can learn as you go .


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Ten years as a Navy EM and Florida, Osceola county excepted every bit of my time for Journeyman. I had to play catch up with code and pipe bending but that wasn't all that hard. Well, pipe bending still trips me up from time to time but that is because I usually just do service. The Navy Seabees would be a great place to learn the civilian side of the trade. Shipboard EM you will learn more of the technical side such as, motors, controls, switchboards, generators, and various other electronics.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Greg, my dad was an EM. Did 10 and got out. Got his CIVMAR papers but never shipped. Went to IBEW but they basically told him, not accepting apprentii, your mil experience don't count for jack, and have a nice day... Got into an open shop, got his J-card, made foreman, they come to him asking him to salt to get his buy in. NOPE!!!! Worked his ass off, opened his own shop.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jmohl said:


> Greg, my dad was an EM. Did 10 and got out. Got his CIVMAR papers but never shipped. Went to IBEW but they basically told him, not accepting apprentii, your mil experience don't count for jack, and have a nice day... Got into an open shop, got his J-card, made foreman, they come to him asking him to salt to get his buy in. NOPE!!!! Worked his ass off, opened his own shop.


Good for him

The reason most will not accept military experience is because of the vast difference between military and civilian work. Not only that but a lot of military personal don't necessarily work in their MOS. My father was an EM and he did 2 tours on river patrol boats that had no electric at all.The EMs we had on my ship did a lot more snipe work then electricity.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I work with ex navy guys . They seem to have a good handle on things and excellent troubleshooters. However when it comes theory the military teaches hole flow rather than electron flow and it makes some of their explanations seem backward. None the less they do a good job.


I work with 2 guys one with 20 years in the navy, the other 5 years,and ex. boss was from the navy, all he knew was electronics and he was my electrical supervisor, i told him to order f40 120v. 2 lamp ballasts, he ordered f96 instead duh duh :no:He sure could trouble shoot TV's:whistling2:The other 2 sparkys i would give a c grade if they were lucky,thier construction back ground was very weak:whistling2:


----------

